

HTML Entity Character Lookup - tilt
http://leftlogic.com/projects/entity-lookup

======
webreac
UTF8 is the best way to edit html pages. Almost no need of entities.

~~~
angry-hacker
But why people don't always use UTF8? Or when it makes sense not using it?

~~~
dbaupp
For one, it can be annoying to type with a conventional keyboard and editor:
remembering and typing &larr; or &gamma; is easy (and most entities have
mnemonic names).

------
devian
This is really useful, thanks for sharing.

Have you actually manually mapped the similar characters for the entire
unicode set? It would be cool to have some offline image processing done that
identifies related characters to augment what you already have.

------
highace
Fantastic, I needed something like this just the other day. Might be worth
looking at implementing something similar as an editor plugin.

